# Fursuit makers that do female characters well?



## Renarde (Apr 11, 2015)

I've always been told that the majority of the fandom is male and I'd never really observed that, until I started looking into getting a suit. And just... wow. The vast majority of suits are male characters. I'm having a really hard time finding makers I like that do female characters well, or have more than one example of a female character in their gallery. Any recommendations, all?


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 20, 2015)

A study said during fur fiesta that 80-85% of furries are male. So not being a lot of females mean not a lot of furry costumes.
Since only about 20% furries have a suit (or less) its even more rare to be female....
And i think there might be more gender benders than actual female s in costume.  

So if youre wanting a super female costume (making you have a nice shape) then id advise speaking to just a regular suiter about what youre looking for.....some may be able to help or point you in the right direction.


----------



## BokuNoKoneko (Apr 21, 2015)

You could take a look at kilcodo, her style is really good for females.
http://www.kilcodocostumes.com


----------

